# Two convicted, one acquitted in hunting trial



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Two convicted, one acquitted in hunting trial

Associated Press
Published Friday, October 20, 2006

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=143412

LANGDON, N.D. - Two of three people on trial for alleged misdemeanor hunting violations in Cavalier County have been convicted.

The jury deliberated about two hours Friday before convicting Tracy Sommer of Cedarburg, Wis., and Brian Schmiess, of Munich. A third man, Chris Kestell, of Waldo, Wis., was acquitted.

Sommer was found guilty on three counts of outfitting without a license in September 2005. Schmiess was convicted on three counts of guiding without a license in October 2005.

The two men will be sentenced later. The counts each carry a maximum sentence of one year in jail and a $1,000 fine.

:eyeroll:

Ryan


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Throw the book at them!!!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I know what they did wasn't smart, but I know brian personally he is a damn good guy. when money is thrown in your face, it would be tough for alot of us to turn it down. everyone makes bad choices in life, as long as you learn from them. hey it could be worse, they could have been shooting birds over their limit, shooting nongame animals, or poaching deer.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I also know brian and ill agree with Triple B, he's nice as hell, would do anything for anyone and is super layed back. I know what he did was illegal but there are many other things the wardens need to be worrying about than someone taking some money for taking a few people out. And hopefully a bunch of hunters don't don't get to ****** off for what they did cause i guess i don't really see how it affects other hunters. Worry about the poachers and all the other people who take more birds and game than they're supposed to.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Three counts - sounds like a really good guy.
A lesser guy might have stopped at one or two counts.

That's why we continue to have problems - people feel its reasonable to excuse their behavior, rather than condemn it. Its clear about whom these statements are most telling.

I hope they get strung up.

M.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

do u know the story, do u know the people involved, are you without fault???? no, thats what I thought.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Triple B and averyghg I dont give a damn that you think this violator is a nice guy what he did is as bad as most any violation you can do. The last thing we need is unliscensed guides ruining the hunting in North Dakota. Do you even realize that he is stealing from the generosity of the farmers that let him hunt. To stand up for a pig like this tells me you are no better yourself.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the NR's were gonna hunt in ND anyway, what the hell is the difference? Its no damn different than people giving advice where the birds are on this site. I guess the only difference is these NRs payed to get real advice instead of half the fake bull that people think they know what they're talking about. And how do u know they weren't hunting on a relatives or good friends land that didn't care who hunted it?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> the NR's were gonna hunt in ND anyway, what the hell is the difference? Its no damn different than people giving advice where the birds are on this site.


 :lol: Really? Nodak outdoors official unlicensed guide service? Well when Chris cashes in my 10 spot and gives me the gps cords (along with a gps) then I guess we'll have our case. Until then I guess I'll just freelance my 10 dollars into the gas tank and find my own damn birds. :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

there is so much "under the table" pay for hunting than anyone knows about. if a hunter would happen to pay a farmer for hunting their land in cash, most farmers are breaking the law in the fact that they don't report it on their taxes. should we get the pitch forks after them too. you really have no idea what goes on. stay in paridse valley.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me get this straight..............

Laws arn't for nice guys. uke: Give me a break :******:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Triple B said:


> there is so much "under the table" pay for hunting than anyone knows about. if a hunter would happen to pay a farmer for hunting their land in cash, most farmers are breaking the law in the fact that they don't report it on their taxes. should we get the pitch forks after them too. you really have no idea what goes on. stay in paridse valley.


Gee thanks for the news flash and highly classified info.. Just because your _buddy_ got his hand slapped in the cookie jar don't think that all of that lipstick and perfume changes the pig. I'll stay where I want and hunt for free while I'm there.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Triple B said:


> there is so much "under the table" pay for hunting than anyone knows about. if a hunter would happen to pay a farmer for hunting their land in cash, most farmers are breaking the law in the fact that they don't report it on their taxes. should we get the pitch forks after them too. you really have no idea what goes on. stay in paridse valley.


Wow - you must really be in the know - a real mover and shaker. Please, tell us more. You pay? Folks pay you? People you know get payed? What part of the state is this going on? Just some tid-bits to show us you really know something - since we really don't know anything...

M.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> there is so much "under the table" pay for hunting than anyone knows about. if a hunter would happen to pay a farmer for hunting their land in cash, most farmers are breaking the law in the fact that they don't report it on their taxes. should we get the pitch forks after them too. you really have no idea what goes on. stay in paridse valley.


So, If all the people you knew jumped off a bridge, would you do it too??? Just because it happens a lot doesn't make it right. If they were breaking the law, they deserve to get punished!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

for christs sake people I never said what he did wasn't wrong, yeah IT IS against the LAW. and yes he must pay the consequence, all I said was he was a good guy, who messsed up. jesus, some of you on here are plain retarted.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Before this gets out of hand, all you guys ripping into Triple B take a look at his first post, and take a look at his last post. Do you see him trying to start a fight anywhere in his posts? He was just stating a personal opinion, and some people on here, as always, put words into peoples mouths to start ****. To say that Triple B is no better than the guys convicted just because he said Brian is a good guy, is plain ridiculous. IMO, you guys are just trying to start an arguement. Now, you guys will probably tell me how much of a piece of crap I am because of this post. Fine with me. I expect it.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Adam,

No need - you apparently figured it out for yourself.

TB

Really, I want to know more about how much of this is going on. Since, everyone else knows so little - please tell us. Names, dates and places would be great. Frankly I doubt you have the goods - you're just trying to excuse the misdeeds of your buddy (first, by saying anyone would do it in the situation, next by saying everyone does it). Come on, you can't let us all think you're just blowing smoke here...

M.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thats what I do blow smoke, ask anyone who knows me ,thats all I do. Come on MRN do you think I am stupid, I am going to personally mail you a list of everyone I know who does this. are you retarted?!?! and I didn't say that we would all do that, but I think theres a few out there that would. you turned my harmless opinion on someone to a pissing match, its idiots like you that make this site a garbage dump. uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Retarded?.....thought i'd give you the lowdown on how to spell it if you wanted to insult everyone.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

MRN,
well i know a bunch of guys who do it and id be glad to have them get caught. The first guy is Hue Gass, he farms out by bottineau, The next guy is Ilene Ulick, she farms up by pembina, and the last name is Uradam Idiot


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You said: "there is so much "under the table" pay for hunting than anyone knows about." Some friend you are - let your buddy go down alone when there is so much of it going on. If you're seeing so much illegal behavior I would expect you to do something to correct it - post it up - or call the RAP line - you know the number right - (I doubt you do, so here it is: 1-800-472-2121). You claim we have no idea what's going on - you seem to - do something about it.

Come on - at least call the RAP line - if you get a reward, I'll donate $100 to RAP. You can stick it to me by doing the right thing.

M.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Guys.... enough already.

Ryan


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Male Registered Nurse, how bout you call RAP, tell them how many times you repeated the sixth grade and then let everyone know your IQ has affected the last three responses when I said I DONT WANT TO GET INTO A PISSING MATCH!!!! Its my damn opinion. and believe me i can piss a hell of a lot more than you can.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The thing that bothers me about this thread is the fact that as hunters we even remotely condone illegal hunting activity. I am sure there are many of us that have witnessed or know of illegal activity while hunting and done nothing about it (me included when I was younger) Laws are in place for a very good reason, If the law is incorrect in its intent in the eyes of the individual then steps should be taken to change it through the legislative process. A law is a law not just when the person is caught.

This is sticky because a friend is involved, It still doesn't make it right no matter what the circumstances, however, regardless of the infraction he is still a friend and a "good guy" as previously stated. This guy either caved into the money offered or was pro-active and went looking for it. Don't know, Don't care. He was apprehended and he will pay the price.

IMO we should all think real hard about what we will do the next time we see or know of a wildlife violation, If it is a "friend" I hope you would talk to them and try to convince them it isn't worth the possible consequences, isn't that what a friend should do?

IMO If you see of or know of a violation call the RAP line it will benefit all of us.

Sorry your friend got pinched guys, he did deserve it didn't he?

Peace!!!

Bob


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, kinda getting out of hand isn't it guys? I know everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but come on now. I agree, I have known of a couple of guys that did this, and they also got caught. Its a pretty crappy deal on both sides of the fence. Just let it go, I don't see a need for personal attacks, its just a little uncalled for. Can we all try to act like we are adults, because I am guessing most of us are. Someone screwed up and got burnt. Just let it go and call it spade for spade. Crappy things happen to good people all the time. The main thing is how people translate it. I hope they all learned a lesson out of it and can move on with their lives. Just my two cents.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think it all comes down to , If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem. I know that there are times I wish I would have done something and I didn't (as Bob said, when I was younger).


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

right on guys, bob you are right on the money, thats what I was trying to get across. what they did was dumb and uncalled for, and yes they deserve what they get, all I wanted to do was say he is genuinly a good guy that went astray.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Triple B,

Do you have a problem with male registered nurses?? Might save your arse sometime. Hope you dont live in Fargo.

As far as the case is concerned. Nice guys screw up. Everyone has at some point in their lives. Fact is he screwed up, hope now hes man enough to take the punishment. I dont doubt Triple B that hes a decent guy. I also know this stuff goes on all over, not probably as much as eluded to in an earlier post, but it happens none the less. Technically if you take money for gas for you boat and money for your gear then you are in some eyes "being paid" to guide friends and family on the water. Slippery slope.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

MRN, Goldy's Pal, etc. i dont know if youve ever had a friend or a friend that screwed up once in his/her lifetime; it sure doesnt seem like it by reading your replies. Put yourself in our shoes, one of our friends has been pretty much put up on a pedestle here on this site so people can take shots at him. We could just sit back and laugh at what you guys say or we could defend him as an individual. Yea we know what he did was wrong, obviously. Dont tell me youve never screwed up in your life. Everyone has people in life they would go to war with, (friends). We stick up for them when people degrade them, thats what a good friend does. I just like how people on here make stuff like this sound like he murdered or raped someone. 
Take for example, your kid flees an officer, exceeds the speed limit, and gets a dui. Guilty on 3 counts. someone comes up to you and says your son should be "strung up", calls him an idiot, etc etc. Do you stick up for him in some degree or do you disown him?? Easy answer isnt it????


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bandman,

You miss the point - you don't post up on a forum excusing the behavior, suggesting anyone and everyone else would do the same in that situation. This has very little to do with the original dude getting charged, and everything to do with some folks here trying to excuse it. Heck even you used the "don't tell me you've never screwed-up" line. That is just another attempt at excusing the original violation.

M.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I did have a hunting buddy screw up and now he no longer has a spot in the truck.

Spank em' amd spank em' hard.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WHo was that your dog??? the kennel is probably a better spot for him anyway!! :toofunny:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

MRN, we are not excusing any of his actions, were merely giving a character sketch. just leave it alone. you're trying to get everyone worked up here, you see our point we see yours. its done.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

and MRN, im not excusing his behaviour, im excusing the fact that you think he is the antichrist. if you go back and read triple b's original response it could have been very easily left at that imo. george bush got a dui and he's our president, people learn from their mistakes obviously. just let bygones be bygones.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

bandman said:


> WHo was that your dog??? the kennel is probably a better spot for him anyway!! :toofunny:


Lawbender?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> MRN, Goldy's Pal, etc. i dont know if youve ever had a friend or a friend that screwed up once in his/her lifetime; it sure doesnt seem like it by reading your replies.


Don't piss down my leg and tell me it's raining. I never personally attacked anyone, read it over, first I'm told that I don't have a clue and should stay home, nice. Then I'm apparently amongst a bunch of mentally challenged on here who apparently also don't know jack either. You know I really think this is funny, an unlicensed guide gets busted who'm if it wern't your buddy, you'd be right in line with the rope and cloth over your head holding a torch, yet you totally expect the general freelance audience on Nodak outdoors to just FULLY UNDERSTAND WHY your friend did what he did. What did you expect? A parade? Donation jar to be passed to help pay the expenses? Let it go, I did until now, and to answer your question about having a friend make a mistake, sure. Had a buddy shoot a hen woody by accident and put himself over the limit. It turned out to be an hour long bs session with 2 wardens which was completely uncalled for. For an hour we had beautiful drake woodies landing on our gun barrels but each had our 2 so we waited out some blue wing teal, he shot the hen woodie by accident. The fine was stiff but had to carry that on his record I guess which was the real bummer, another mistake like that and hunting priviledges could be taken. Just forget it. It happened, it's done, we all learn sometimes the hard way, and we move on hopefully a little smarter. As mentioned before, I was young once.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

FOR THE LAST ****ING TIME. we don't condone what they did, nor do we support people that do, nor do we think he shouldn't pay for his actions. if you are too damn ignorant or stupid to get it this time, you should've been shot in the sheets instead of conceived. he's a good guy and a helluva better hunter than, well probably just about anyone on here. he messed up and has to pay. i've lost a little respect yes, but he's still a good friend.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Goldy's Pal:
just thought your responses were a little sarcastic, thats all. dont tell me to forget about it, its been over in my mind for quite some time. its the people that go out on the "personal attack" limb that need a reality check.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Whatever.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Triple B said:


> he's a good guy and a helluva better hunter than, well probably just about anyone on here.


The bell has tolled. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> FOR THE LAST #$&@ing TIME. we don't condone what they did, nor do we support people that do, nor do we think he shouldn't pay for his actions. if you are too damn ignorant or stupid to get it this time, you should've been shot in the sheets instead of conceived. he's a good guy and a helluva better hunter than, well probably just about anyone on here. he messed up and has to pay. i've lost a little respect yes, but he's still a good friend.


Enough guys Please!!!!!!

Just for your information Goldy happens to be a person that I consider a good friend, and 4curl is one of the most committed waterfowlers I know, and I have never met him in person. How do you think I feel when you all start calling names and demeaning the person because your friend screwed up and you don't like it when people have an OPINION about it. *Like it or not we are ALL entitled to our opinion on the subject matter of the thread.* You may not like it and you do not have to agree but we are still entitled to express our opinion. Has anyone said your friend should have been shot in the sheets???????

An apology is in order guys. The only guy that was ignorant or stupid was your friend. He may be the best hunter in the world but he got pinched and some here voiced their OPINION on the subject, Your OPINION seems to be to attack those that follow and abide by the rules and have a different OPINION than yours.

CHILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

alright all personal opinions aside. we all have our personal take on the issue. very easy to see if you go back and read the whole thing start to end. to answer your question about shot in the sheets? one of the guys said, they should be strung up! well thats just as bad imo. 
On the other hand, 
Bring on Deer Hunting Season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

All right guys enough is finally enough. The latest personal attacks have gone *WAY* too far! Bob is spot on in his assessment.

This has denegrated beyond challenging someone's opinion into attacking them directly, which means those who have done this are violating the Terms of Conditions of this site.

*NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.*

Read the rules guys, it's not hard.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

LOCKED.

Ryan


----------

